# Lifting cattle gate off it's hinges



## Cult45 (Dec 28, 2019)

I have a 10' or so cattle gate that separates 2 pastures. Right now the cattle are separate from the sheep untill the lambs are old enough to get out of the cows way. Somebody, don't know who, is lifting it off of it's hinges. The first few times it was no biggie but the last time I had to do a whole sheep round up just to get everyone separated again. I wrapped a chain through the gate near the hinge just incase it happened again, and sure enough it did.

The hinges are the twist in self tapping kind. I predrilled them so it wouldn't split the 6x6 post. I can put in heavier bolt in hinges that may fit the hinge hole tighter. Last time I did that with this brand I had to rat tail file the hing hole, oil it, and use a tie rod puller to pull the hinge onto the pivot. It's tight but there is no lifting it off.

I could stretch 200' of extension chord and use the arm breaker drill (its a beast) to drill out the post. I dont have a good enough welder to weld a washer or bolt to the top of the hinge pivot.

Anybody else ever have this problem. What was your fix?


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Turn bottom hinge screw in in ,stop with pin pointed up . Turn top hinge screw in, stop with pin pointed down . On the gate you will need to loosen the clevis bolt and slide clevis out to hand gate .


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I do as endrow basically, but you can also drill a hole in the top part of the pin just above the hinge and then drive a nail through the hole into the post(or deck screw) or use a roll pin in the drilled hole.

Regards, Mike


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

If the the top hinge is adjustable, you point the hanger down as endrow says.

If the hinges are not adjustable and only way to hang is hangers pointing up, you rig it. Vol has a solution. Or you can do a tackier option by putting a loop around the post and top part or the gate, repeat at the bottom.

Another option is strong eye hooks into the post at hinge level and a length of bar the height of gate with a 90 degree bend as a pin. I like this for using panels in barns as gates to sort or remove to use for something else.


----------



## Hayit (Jan 31, 2020)

All great options above. One more fix in the right scenario is to cut a rectangular piece of wood or steel with a hole drilled toward center of one end slightly larger than your screw or nail and attach to post just above one of the hinges. This prevents gate from being lifted accidentally and still allows you to lift off quickly when needed simply by turning your stop on the post.

A good cordless impact or drill will drill a post with ease and is a lot easier than dragging out 200' of cord.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Cult45 said:


> Anybody else ever have this problem. What was your fix?


My fix, not quick to remove, but a cordless drill does it. Not the prettiest piece but also prevents the hinge point from turning. 





  








Gate 01




__
r82230


__
Jun 29, 2018











  








Gate 02




__
r82230


__
Jun 29, 2018








Larry


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Another option, top and bottom hinges pointed up and add a third in the middle pointed down


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

You mean everyone else didn’t tie gobs of used twine from high up on gate to down low behind the hinge? ????. Our 4 cows left on the truck yesterday and we are surveying where to start with all the damage they did to buildings and fences from butt scratching etc.


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

r82230 said:


> My fix, not quick to remove, but a cordless drill does it. Not the prettiest piece but also prevents the hinge point from turning.
> 
> Larry


Shoot Larry, one more half turn of the hanger you wouldn't have had to go through all that trouble.


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

slowzuki said:


> You mean everyone else didn't tie gobs of used twine from high up on gate to down low behind the hinge? . Our 4 cows left on the truck yesterday and we are surveying where to start with all the damage they did to buildings and fences from butt scratching etc.


I have one where twine is the hinge. Another has barb wire for a hinge. Temporary fixes that became permanent.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

BWfarms said:


> Shoot Larry, one more half turn of the hanger you wouldn't have had to go through all that trouble.


Problem is I have to do a lot of stuff by myself and seems I run out of hands for some odd reason. :huh: And I was lazy, didn't want to drill a new hole.  I would have needed to being hinge couldn't be raised (curvature of gate). That scrap piece if metal, was probably just laying on the shed floor, too.  The added benefit I got to use my "much needed new Milwaukee 18 volt", that I told my better have that i desperately needed. 

Larry


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

If the round hinge pin sticks up through the gate hinge high enough just get a cheap shaft collar and clamp it on there...


----------



## Hayit (Jan 31, 2020)

Working on gate repair of new rented pasture this week. Gate hangers have a pinched side that only allows for very narrow install of adjustable clamp that attaches to gate and does not allow to be slid off unless perfectly positioned. Obviously these wouldn’t work for all gates, but I really like the design. Any idea who makes them?


----------



## Cult45 (Dec 28, 2019)

I had a brain fart when I started this thread. On this make/model gate (Tarter), the bottom hinge sleeve is welded but the top is not. It is adjustable. For some reason I was thinking both were welded, which is why I ruled out flipping the top pin 180 degrees, and pointing it down.

Needless to say I had it fixed in 15 minutes. I just loosened the top clamp, spun the hinge pin, slid the bracket up into the pin and clamped it down.

I have a few more gates made by another maker that I need to hang that should be easier. Both hinge clamps are adjustable and not welded on.


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

Sometimes common sense is not common Lol


----------



## dvcochran (Oct 1, 2017)

8350HiTech said:


> Another option, top and bottom hinges pointed up and add a third in the middle pointed down


I do 3 hinges on longer, heavier gates. Always have one turned the opposite direction.


----------



## vhaby (Dec 30, 2009)

Cult45, to quote you...

"Needless to say I had it fixed in 15 minutes. I just loosened the top clamp, spun the hinge pin, slid the bracket up into the pin and clamped it down."

Now that you have hanging a non-lifting gate figured out, realize that your unwelded bracket at the top of the gate eventually will crimp down on the gate, become loose, and begin to slide up and down. To stop movement of this bracket, drill a self-tapping metal screw through the bracket and into the gate. Guaranteed no more bracket slipping.


----------



## mirceaended (4 mo ago)

So did you manage to solve your problem? I understand that perhaps someone will want to tell me that the author wrote this post a long time ago, but the point is that during this time, a person could find an answer to his question. I'm asking him because it would also be useful for me to know how he managed to raise this mechanism and what difficulties he faced. From myself, I can add that I found a company https://teamliftingsolutions.co.uk/pullout-testing/, which can help with similar problems or check whether the mechanisms of the lifting are installed safely enough. I haven't used their services myself yet, because so far I don't know how to solve my problem.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Welcome to Haytalk
Cult45 hasn't posted on this forum since July 7, 2020. Simple solution to keep gate on hinges is turn 1 J-bolt up & other J-bolt down


----------



## Charles Prestridge (6 mo ago)

I have a permanent bruise on my forehead. 
It happens from daily “why did I not think about that sooner” and naturally hitting my forehead with my palm. 

I dream of going two or three days straight, without hitting myself on the forehead. Our children say it will never happen, but a person has to have dreams.


----------

